# Andy @ The coffee bean



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

Just a quick bit of feedback for Andy. Just purchased a Piccino and everything was faultless; price, communication and delivery. Thumbs up from me Adam


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

Bought a Mignon from Andy , superb communication, excellent price and rapid rapid delivery, highly recommended.


----------



## deansat (May 29, 2014)

Thank You for a wonderful service AndyI've been away for Christmas just got back to open my new Expobar* Office Leva* Dual boilerespresso machine with PID and rotary pump.

Very prompt service deliveredwithin 3 days of transferring money what a good price well done only got toplumb it in now then will be back getting other things I need.

Once again Thanks Andy will seeyou soon


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Ordered a Fracino Ariete from this gentleman and couldn't be more pleased. He stepped through the options and even allowed a few changes to the stock spec free of charge that would have otherwise left me out of pocket (swap to a bottomless PF and swapping the standard steam tip for two others).

Was two weeks to arrive but this was on account of Fracino themselves as the machine came direct, though the price significantly undercut their price. Andy was spot on with the lead time setting the right expectation from the get go and phoned the day of dispatch to let me know it was turning up the next day.

Wholeheartedly recommended


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Let us know how you get on with the machine...almost tempted myself to get one.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

I just wanted to likewise thank Andy / CoffeeBean. I just received the same machine from CB earlier this week. His service was great. I look forward to dealing with Andy again in the future.

Likewise recommended!

KR,

Jesse


----------



## lrdave (Feb 18, 2015)

Just had my Fracino dual-fuel machine supplied and installed in my coffee truck by Andy from The Coffee Bean:

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/default.html

He's friendly, helpful & patient with my constant stream of questions! He took time to make sure the installation was done right. It looks great and he even supplied a bag of his own roast, which was excellent.

He was also able to promptly supply other bits as and when they were needed - battery/ inverter setup, grinder, knockout box, tamp &c.

He's based in south Wales, but covers a very wide area (recently he supplied a customer in Brighton) and having used his services I can see why he's in demand.

If you're looking for a new set up you should seriously consider this guy.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

@GCGlasgow you asked how people were getting on with the Ariete?

I can say I've had mine for over a year and am still as happy with it as when I got it. Lever is slowly showing more resistance, so maybe time for some lube/maintenance, but other than that, once I learned how to use it properly it seems to produce a decently consistent espresso.

still looks nice in the kitchen too...


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

GCGlasgow got an Expobar Brewtus recently, I guess the question is no longer relevant!

Someone has to make sure he does not buy another machine. If I'm not mistaken, he currently has two La Pavs, a Classic and a Brewtus!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Mmmm an Ariete, haven't got one of them!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

It would be hilarious if you bought a machine while being on holiday.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

GCGlasgow said:


> Mmmm an Ariete, haven't got one of them!


Fracino have recently changed the name of the Ariete to the Classico......same great machine though!!


----------



## Petros (Oct 7, 2016)

I ordered Fracino Classico from Andy plus various Barista tools of the trade. He was very helpful, gave me competitive price and just simply great to deal with.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I bought an Ariete from Andy fifteen months ago that had a not seen before (by either Andy or Fracino) recurring fault. Both Andy and Fracino couldn't have been more helpful, eventually replacing my Ariete with a new Classico as my warranty was coming to an end.

I really don't understand why more people aren't buying Fracino machines.

Buy with confidence from Coffeebean!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Afternoon all

Just a quick note to provide a bit of detail around a ew purchase. Been looking for a new machine for a little while now. Toying with new and old, keeping an eye on the for sale section here, reviewing different brands and models.

I reached out to Andy @ coffeebean on the off chance he still had an offer going on. He offer he has on the Fracino Classico turned out too good to turn down and made a snap decision. After a few emails he arranged next day delivery.

Had the machine now about a week and loving it. It's the second machine I have bought from Andy so want to give a big shout out for the great service and comms which lead to the purchase.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats on the new machine. The Classico (originally the Ariete I believe) is by far Fracino's nicest looking machine.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

It even passed the wife test


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Blackstone said:


> I reached out to Andy @ coffeebean on the off chance he still had an offer going on. He offer he has on the Fracino Classico turned out too good to turn down and made a snap decision. After a few emails he arranged next day relieve.


Now that really is going above and beyond...


----------

